# Citalopram and diarrhoea?



## Anonyworry (Feb 6, 2015)

I have (I think/hope) IBS-D x4 weeks, still being worked up but blood and stool results have been normal.

I've just been started on citalopram because I have been suffering from very bad anxiety lately, but I've found after taking one tablet yesterday my D is worse and I feel quite nauseous.

Is this normal? Should I stop?


----------



## Vikki (Aug 23, 2006)

Hiya

I only just saw this (haven't been here for a few years) but had to reply.

Back 3 or 4 years ago, I was given Citalopram, but I only managed to take it for a week because it made me sooooo ill. I felt sick all the time and I had the runs every day I was taking it. My stomach was the flattest I've ever seen it by the time I came off it! I told my GP I wasn't going to take it any more because it was making me so ill, and she agreed it was fine. I'd recommend you speak to your doc (if you haven't already). It sounds like it doesn't agree with you, either.


----------



## Texasangel (May 27, 2015)

I was on it from nov-March and felt amazing. It helped my tummy issues greatly. I had a rough time getting started but after the initial start up I was fine


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

DO NOT TAKE ANY MORE!!!! I had a brakedown 2yrs ago i to have ibsd the doctor gave me citlopram id litrally took 2 tablets and spent the nxt 6hrs doubled up in pain on the loo. i looked into them and the side affect is d so i looked at alternitive pills myself n asked the doctor for amptytrypline im on 25mg i take 2hrs before bed and its been brilliant if anything it hardens the stool up abit i also take codine 15mg 1hr after breakfast the 2 pills seem to help keep things under control worth asking!


----------

